# Sticky  Never again forget to get a Chris Knott quote



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*POTENTIAL NEW CUSTOMERS: Tell us when you're going to want your next quote and we'll remember so you don't have to.*

Hi, did you know there are two ways you can schedule a call back from us via our website?

We know some members forget to include Chris Knott when they're looking for car insurance quotes even though they fully intended to. We've fixed that for you with these two options:

On our brief web form you can *log your renewal month with us NOW* and we'll call you at the right time to offer a quote - then you don't have to remember to call us! Give us your renewal month now to put the ball in our court and guarantee that you'll get a CK quote when the time comes (even if it's 11 months away) - https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=renlog. Obviously, you don't need to do this if you're already insured with CK as we'll automatically invite your renewal about 21 days early.

You can also *schedule a quote call back for any time in the next 3 days* by using our web widget that pops up when you're on certain pages of our website such as https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/car_insurance.html. You'll be able to choose the day and the 15-minute time slot that suits you. You can also use it to trigger an instant call from us (well, within 27 secs or so). Great huh?

Please remember to *mention this forum* when you speak to us so we can make sure we quote you under our special car clubs/enthusiasts facility.

If you'd prefer to call us you can on *0800 917 2274*.

best,
Nick


----------

